# Super freak



## Firetamer91 (Sep 26, 2013)

Has anyone tried super freak and was the weight gain manageable?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 26, 2013)

Firetamer91 said:


> Has anyone tried super freak and was the weight gain manageable?



ill jump in here bc im sure no one else is gonna.
1. i never used "super freak"
2. theres an introduction forum. post a "hello" thread and list your stats n goals.

but anyway...

hola and welcome


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 27, 2013)

What in the world is super freak?. Last time i heard that it was a song..lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Lol...oh some fancy named stim drink..thks d2r2. 

Theres no "weight gain "  Lmao..
Each serving delivers a dose of arginine to maximize nitric oxide and is stacked with beta-alanine to buffer lactic acid buildup. This combo supposedly gives you an amazing pump and the power to force out the last few reps. With TyroPure L-tyrosine, 400 milligrams of caffeine anhydrous, and other  ingredients.
My advice save your money ..


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 27, 2013)

you better listen to IB


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 28, 2013)

TS might b referring to this





And not the Pre workout booster


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 28, 2013)

Hahahaha  well grab a lb a sugar and use it like muscletech cell tec  and gain 7 lbs 7 days as they state.each serving like 350 grams a sugar or some crap in cell tech.

D2 post the nutrition lable for mass freak..thks brutha..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 28, 2013)

If this is what he is really referring to, i rather he spend $ on a whey and also add coconut oil to all shakes.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 28, 2013)

So out of four scoops 250 gms  one is sugar 59gms..lol.  thks for postin this d2.

And only 590 mg sodium for a full moon face..  yikes!


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> So out of four scoops 250 gms  one is sugar 59gms..lol.  thks for postin this d2.
> 
> And only 590 mg sodium for a full moon face..  yikes!



lol.. out of four scoops only 50 gr of proteins...  lmfao
firetamer you better get your proteins from sponsor here


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol...oh some fancy named stim drink..thks d2r2.
> 
> Theres no "weight gain "  Lmao..
> Each serving delivers a dose of arginine to maximize nitric oxide and is stacked with beta-alanine to buffer lactic acid buildup. This combo supposedly gives you an amazing pump and the power to force out the last few reps. With TyroPure L-tyrosine, 400 milligrams of caffeine anhydrous, and other  ingredients.
> My advice save your money ..



What product -pre workout do you reccomend?


----------



## asp28 (Oct 9, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> What product -pre workout do you reccomend?



 Craze gets me going pretty damn good.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 9, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> What product -pre workout do you reccomend?



Test p, tren a, var and a protein shake w/ instant instant coffee works for me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 9, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> What product -pre workout do you reccomend?



Blackstone angel dust is my current pre- inter
workout drink.
Chewy are you trying to gain weight brutha or get fired up and have great focus and intense type training..
Most all preworkout are a stimulant type beverage . For weight gain agood calorie laden protein shake and meal an  hour or so before training  and also the bull-nut routine is of course great.  Eat brutha eat.


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 10, 2013)

I work at Vitamin World and have tried just about every pre workout there is. And if you want to save money just buy L-Arginine and some caffeine pills. I doubt you will be able to tell a difference. And if you want a weight gainer just look for one with the lowest amount of sugar and mix with whole milk and pure peanut butter (they have grinders at whole foods). That Mass Freak is garbage.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 12, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> I work at Vitamin World and have tried just about every pre workout there is. And if you want to save money just buy L-Arginine and some caffeine pills. I doubt you will be able to tell a difference. And if you want a weight gainer just look for one with the lowest amount of sugar and mix with whole milk and pure peanut butter (they have grinders at whole foods). That Mass Freak is garbage.



Slate i dated a vitamin world chick....i love the closeout area..
Pm me your discount code and help an old man out .lol... i will put in good words for you.. Holla brutha!!


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Slate i dated a vitamin world chick....i love the closeout area..
> Pm me your discount code and help an old man out .lol... i will put in good words for you.. Holla brutha!!



Ah. If only it was that easy. It is a pretty nice perk to get my buddies some goodies though. The samples alone that I get are enough to get most people by. The biggest thing I've learned working in the supplement industry is that its mostly bullshit. I really only use 4 of 5 things daily now.


----------



## jameshundson (Oct 24, 2013)

I read that super freak enhances neurotransmitter production. can anyone know what is exact use of neurotransmitter for muscle growth?


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 24, 2013)

Damn, I can't get Rick James out of my head now.  I just make a big 20 oz cup of coffee at home and drink it on my ride to the gym or if I am in the mood, I may buy a lo carb monster drink.  Both do about the same as a store bought preworkout drink for me.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 25, 2013)

guys i`m on super freak, mass freak right now and i`m getting fucking huge .. i can`t even control the growth anymore!! how can i stop it?? i`m almost like coleman.. this stuff really works!!  i need help pleaseeee :sSig_rofl::sSig_lol3::sHa_lolbig2:


----------



## Jhezel (Oct 25, 2013)

MoFo said:


> guys i`m on super freak, mass freak right now and i`m getting fucking huge .. i can`t even control the growth anymore!! how can i stop it?? i`m almost like coleman.. this stuff really works!!  i need help pleaseeee :sSig_rofl::sSig_lol3::sHa_lolbig2:



Lol


----------

